# Pest Control Mantids at OSH



## aminah (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey!

I picked up a couple ooths from my local Orchard Supply Hardware 'garden center' today.

Any idea what species of Mantid is likely in there?

The container just gives basic info.. hatchlings are 1/4" and adults are 6". Keep them warm and feed them, or provide an outdoor area where food is plentiful.

I plan on setting up the ooths in a zip up screen enclosure and provide flightless fruitflies, as I would for any other new hatchlings. Will this suffice for these guys, too?

Thanks!

P.s. They will be released outdoors once the weather is stable. I need some soldiers to keep up with the "bad" buggers. ;o)


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 5, 2007)

take a pic of the ooth and show us and we will know.


----------



## aminah (Mar 5, 2007)

Ha! It was easier than I expected... Tenodera aridifolia, aka. Chinese Mantid.

Thanks!

...off to find a care sheet


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 5, 2007)

keep us updated and good luck with the ooth. Chinese are easy to care for


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 5, 2007)

How much did it cost? I'm interested in getting some (one).


----------



## aminah (Mar 6, 2007)

I got the little cup for $7.99

There are 2 Ooths in it and they look HUGE to me... about the same diameter as quarter ($0.25)

Thanks!!


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2007)

Common species across most of the country. The nymphs are not the easiest to care for. Hopefully they hatch for you.


----------



## aminah (Mar 6, 2007)

Rick, would you mind elaborating on the "difficulties", please?

Everything I've read so far suggest the "ease" in caring for these particular Mantids. Did I miss something? Is there something I should be doing now to prevent any serious problems later?

I would really appreciate the info..  

Thanks!


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't worry just hatch the eggs and release.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmm, are they meant to be left outside to hatch and prosper on their own?


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2007)

> Rick, would you mind elaborating on the "difficulties", please? Everything I've read so far suggest the "ease" in caring for these particular Mantids. Did I miss something? Is there something I should be doing now to prevent any serious problems later?
> 
> I would really appreciate the info..
> 
> Thanks!


Don't believe everything you read. The nymphs are not the easiest to keep alive. If you decide to keep them and raise them you will have mass die offs. If you intend to release them just put the ooths outside and they will hatch on thier own.


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 6, 2007)

No you can do what rick said about outside but it is more fun to watch them hatch indoors then release.


----------



## aminah (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks, Rick.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 6, 2007)

> No you can do what rick said about outside but it is more fun to watch them hatch indoors then release.


Oh I see. Yes, it is indeed lots of fun watching cute little nymphs walk around!


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 7, 2007)

yeah if you are lucky you can catch the hatch.


----------

